# Real estate exec. possible move to SNG



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I am a Britsih expat currently living in Dubai, UAE. I have travelled several times to Singapore although i have never checked out the job scene there. 

Getting a bit bored with Dubai and as Singers has always been somewhere i liked visiting, i figured i'd start exploring the job possibilities.

As i work in real estate (12 years experience) can anyone recommend recruitment agencies specialising in this field or prominent brokerages please?

So hard to do everyrthing remotely but i can easily hop over for interviews etc?

Any help would be hugely appreciated!

Cheers

Dean


----------



## MahirahMahid (Apr 6, 2009)

Dino100 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a Britsih expat currently living in Dubai, UAE. I have travelled several times to Singapore although i have never checked out the job scene there.
> 
> ...



Hi Dean,

Well there is a few companies here that's really great actually. One such company is PropNex. 

You can arrange for interviews anytime since you have been in the field for 12 years. It's really a matter of which company you want. You'll be spoilt for choice. 

<snip>

Regards,
Mahirah


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

MahirahMahid said:


> Hi Dean,
> 
> Well there is a few companies here that's really great actually. One such company is PropNex.
> 
> ...


That's great, thanks Mahira. Ill give them a call today!

Dean


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

I think ... despite your 12 years ... that Mahira is being a little optomistic with the current economic crisis ... real estate is going down the tubes quite quickly re: big money leaving the city and prices for buying / renting dropping. 

Unless of course you're bringing a client list of rich UAE residents who want to buy here? 

Also ... the industry is very local oriented ie. PropNex is a large company but it specialises in local deals re: Chinese community has Chinese staff / Malay community Malay staff etc. 

The big expat firms like Colliers etc are already suffering ... big projects are being held off / reduced and expats in these 'service' industries are the first to go. I know of a number of expat property people who've been retrenched in the last months or so ... 

I sound very negative ... but thought you should be given a bit of a reality check so you wouldn't can your job there on the chance of one here ... sorry.

There's always an exception of course! 
Cheers
niki_niki


----------



## sahana_kumar (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Dino,

You may also try Jones Lang , Colliers International who are leading Property Agents in Asia.

Sahana



Dino100 said:


> That's great, thanks Mahira. Ill give them a call today!
> 
> Dean


----------

